# Any advices on remarking in IELTS.



## Jim2017 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is my first post and I have a question about IELTS remarking.

I was sitting an IELTS General Training test on the 10th December, and have received my result today.

L: 8.5
R:9
W:6.5
S:6

My goal is to get a band 7 in each section for immigration purposes and I have obtained 6.5 on either my writing or speaking in previous tests. However, before the exam date, I had spent two months practising on these two parts with my IELTS instructor and some Australian friends and been scored around 7 consistently. Besides that, I was really confident with my performance at the actual test. Unfortunately, the result tells a different story.

After researching many online comments about IELTS reassessment, many suggested that there had been remarked if there were two band difference between sections in the scores, which in my case, there are 2.5 bands difference between listening and speaking or between reading and writing. So, it is said to be pointless to apply for a remark. However, others said it is worth a shot.

Now, I am on the fence. Shall I get my result remarked, or prepare for next test? I have poured lots of time, efforts and energy into this test. I have tried PTE but got worse scores on that. I am physically and mentally exhausted now.

I will appreciate any suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Jim2017 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and I have a question about IELTS remarking.
> 
> I was sitting an IELTS General Training test on the 10th December, and have received my result today.
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy, I have been there. 4 times IELTS and 4 times PTE over a period of 1.5 years. I almost went bananas because of this. If you want my opinion, do not get your result remarked. It is not cheap, and also it is pointless, unless you are 110% sure that your performance was flawless. If you put te effort into the PTE, you can get the result that you are after. Do not waste your time on the IELTS.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

I would suggest you to go with either PTE or resit in ielts exam because having your band increased to 7 from 6 is impossible and that too in both writing and speaking.
very few people have any success in their scores increased but as far as i am aware they only had 0.5 increase in score pluss it would take loads of time so its better to resit.
I had ielts 7 as in my signature and i was targetting 8 but when i resit i actually scored 8 in every module expcept writing, which went to 6.5 from 7.
so better to go with PTE because ielts marking criteria is absolutely strictly unfai.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## caramelle (Sep 10, 2016)

Unfortunately, I do agree with nolimit5005 that there is no point to waste your time and appeal the result...receiving +1 point for speaking and +0.5 point for writing simultaneously sounds unbelievable...sorry


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Jim2017 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and I have a question about IELTS remarking.
> 
> I was sitting an IELTS General Training test on the 10th December, and have received my result today.
> 
> ...


Chin up soldier, you can do this. I know how you feel, but you'll get the score you need in the end. 

As for rescoring, I think it's a crap shoot. I requested TOEFL rescore twice and twice I wasted my money. If you were going for one section I'd say it might be worth the gamble. But for two? You'd have to be very lucky. And it IS luck, these tests are worthless. 

My advice is to not try to be smart but just follow the rules. Find a site that tells you the tick boxes you need to cover. Stop trying to prove how good your English is and just work on clearing the arbitrary hurdles the test has. You only have to speak to the helpdesks to realise that these organisations have a poor grip on the English language. They're bloody charlatans.

Lick your wounds and give it another go. You can do it.


----------



## Jim2017 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestions and encouragement, nolimit5005, ibbz87, caramelle and FFacs.

It sounds pointless to re-mark my score under any circumstances. I guess I should get ready for next shot. I'm not sure about PTE, as I have taken this test twice and the results were much worse than my IELTS results.


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

Jim2017 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and I have a question about IELTS remarking.
> 
> I was sitting an IELTS General Training test on the 10th December, and have received my result today.
> 
> ...


I think its is hard to change the band for 2 parts . so I believe remarking is not the best idea in your case. go for it again but after reading a bunch of ideal answers for speaking and a lot of essays. also try to listen to ryan writing on youtube. it might help. hope you get your targeting band. If you need any further help PM me


----------



## rambohunk (Nov 26, 2016)

*IELTS Remark*

Dear All,

I need your help and guidance as i would like to express my unbridled dismay over my IELTS result.

What categorically hauled me for writing to you in my utter disappointment with my speaking score.

I sat for IELTS about 5 times now and have below mentioned scores in speaking section:-


S.num

1.08 Apr 17-Score-6.5
2.30 March 17-8.0
3.08 Oct 16-7.5
4.20 Aug 16-7.5
5.04 June 16-7.5


Please note that its not that i have never scored below 7.5 in all these instances but also there is a drop

of 1.5 bands in Speaking section in 1 week (From 30 March 17 and 08 Apr 17).

Also, i would like to highlight that based on my experience in past 10 months of IELTS exam, this was one of the best exam which i have given.

Although, i am filing EOR for this exam but please suggest if anything can be done to expedite the process.Needless to say , i have already dissipated inordinate time and money in getting the desired result.

Please help


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

rambohunk said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your help and guidance as i would like to express my unbridled dismay over my IELTS result.
> 
> ...



I wasted a lot of money and time on the IELTS. PTE saved my butt. Maybe you should do the same.


----------

